# Pip



## Shrina (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone know the correct icd 9 for PIP fx?  Is it a dislocation code plus a fx code for the finger?


----------



## jdemar (Aug 15, 2011)

You'll need to read your note, was it dislocated and fractured?
PIP dislocation finger= 834.XX
PIP-dislocation toe    = 838.XX   and/or fx codes of the shaft part of the bone is fractured also, finger/proximal= 816.01
                      toe   = 826.x    more detailed info is needed.


----------



## Shrina (Aug 15, 2011)

So the dislocation code does not include the fx of the interphalangeal joint?


----------

